# Bluetooth GPS navigation



## dudemaaan (Feb 1, 2012)

Are there any turn by turn navigation programs that work with an external GPS module? Google maps work but not Google navigation, nor map quest, nor sygic.


----------



## southwej (Oct 20, 2011)

I have used Sygic 11.2.6 and Copilot Live Premium 9.1.0.214. In ICS Settings -> Location services -> insure 'GPS satellites' is checked and 'GPS source' is using your GPS device. Occasionally I still can't get GPS data to the applications listed so I installed 'Bluetooth GPS' (free app). I will launch 'Bluetooth GPS' to connect to GPS device (enable 'Allow mock locations' under 'Developer options' when using this method).​
Google Navigation needs a data connection to download maps. If you tether your TouchPad then Navigation will work too. You still need to use one of the methods above for GPS. You can also tether your GPS from many phones.​


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Most any NAV apps in the market work with external GPS - I've been trying out a lot of them lately. But each time the external GPS is turned off, the "use GPS" checkbox under Options will become unchecked. Work in this order:

1. Turn on BT (if off)
2. Turn on external GPS.
3. Wait for external GPS to get a fix (sometimes a light on the GPS blinks to indicate this).
4. Turn on GPS option in Settings.
5. Wait for GPS icon to appear in status bar.
6. Start NAV app.

When I'm impatient I start Google Maps after step 4 and ask it to find my location, that seems to speed up getting the GPS icon, and Maps seems to deal with the GPS-enabled-but-not-ready better than many NAV apps.


----------

